# Photographic: Sport quattro Marks Last of Winter Photo Sets



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is one last photo set from the A1 quattro launch in northern Sweden. Among the classic cars on hand to emphasize quattro's rich history was this red Sport quattro. We believe this is the same car we drove back in 2005, one of several kept in the Audi Tradition collection.

* Full Story *


----------

